# do you ever listen to the same song repeatedly?



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

no? occasionally? for some songs only? often?


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

occasionally, and only for some songs

Some songs just strike a nerve and I listen to it multiple times i a row, then do the same thing a few hours later.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

When I hear a good new song, I might play it over and over until I get bored of it.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

honestly, ive been listening to the same 4 minute song repetitively for the last two or three hours.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

yes,, a lot, I likew this song from 2005! till not can't get enought!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah, sometimes. Used to do it more often, though.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I do it all the time.


----------



## rockguitarist89 (Sep 22, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> When I hear a good new song, I might play it over and over until I get bored of it.


this..right now I'm replaying "Good" by Better than Ezra. Just heard it the other day, and it makes me feel good. (pun not intended)






I've actually listened to this alot lately:






I don't listen to either bands, I've just heard the songs and they make me feel good.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Only for awesome songs that are way too short. Like this one:


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

All the time.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

yeah, last night I did


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Often. Some songs never seem to get boring!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I listen to most songs at least twice in a row, often much more than that. Occsionally I'll replay sections I like over and over instead of listening to the entire song also. Some music seems to put me in an almost hypnotic like state if I really connect with it.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I do it often. Sometimes I get that feeling of just not getting enough of some song, so it might stay on repeat for an hour or even longer sometimes. Sometimes it might be enough that the song has some amazing hook at some point that just makes me want to put it on again and again. It's hedonism really, it gives me that fix, not unlike a drug. Music is that powerful for me.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Only when I'm learning it on guitar otherwise no. I'd rather listen to an album than just repeat a song, that way I dont get sick of it and it doesnt get stuck in my head for hours.


----------



## pumpkinspice (Aug 8, 2010)

For some songs yes. Right now it's Avenged Sevenfold's "Afterlife". I'm horribly addicted to this song at the moment and I can't listen to it just once. I need that song on repeat.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

I do this with a couple songs, pretty often. I thought I was crazy for doing so.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

often


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Often. Glad to see I'm not crazy, or not the only crazy.


----------



## Xephere (Jul 29, 2009)

When I was a kid I would repeat songs all the time. Now, I do it occasionally. When I do repeat a song it's no more than about 3 times. Most of the time I'll just play a small playlist with the song in it, and play the song after the playlist is over.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Ohhh yeah. I can find one song on an album that I love and listen to it repeatedly until I get bored of it and never listen to the rest of that album, ha.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I do it fairly regularly when I'm really on the songs vibe though I don't always just loop it, sometimes I just play it as every second track. I do it especially when I write/record the rough take of new song idea that I have in part because I'm inspired & also because I'm sorting the potential of the idea, the direction I want to take it in


----------



## PalmTreesAndSunshine (Oct 11, 2010)

straightarrows said:


> yes,, a lot, I likew this song from 2005! till not can't get enought!


Catchy song! Thanks for sharing this link.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I do this sometimes.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes, I've had this stupid song stuck in my head for like a month :b


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

All the time. Once is not enough for some songs.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Been listening to this constantly since I found it yesterday:um


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Not songs but albums. Jar of Flies, Ten, Stone Roses' self-titled debut, and Nirvana's Unplugged are some of the albums I can listen on repeat.

I usually have them on while I'm asleep. It's weird but I need music in the background to sleep.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

No never, I don't like to "waste" some new good music I've heard, I like to be able to listen to it over time and appreciate it.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes. I have little self-control. I put songs on repeat until it's either lost it's effect or I hate it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I do this all the time, always to the point where I finally get tired of the song.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

MindOverMood said:


> When I hear a good new song, I might play it over and over until I get bored of it.


I sometimes do that as well. Every now and then, I'll get an urge to listen to a song I haven't heard in awhile over and over again. Sometimes it is just one section of the song that I keep going back to, like a particularly epic guitar solo or drum fill or an amazing note from the singer.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I try and avoid doing it now. I hate it when the song that sounded so amazing to start with just becomes, well, really grating.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I do this a lot, glad to see I'm not the only one


----------

